# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen

## Mieke

Op 31 december 2002 zijn bij mij galstenen ontdekt. Bij de echo kon ik zelf zien dat het om een "zakje met knikkers" gaat. Ik had al enige tijd 's nachts vreselijke pijn in mijn bovenbuik/maag. (koliekaanvallen) Daarbij trok de pijn door naar mijn rug en schouders. Ik kon niet meer stilliggen of -zitten en werd ook missellijk.
Bij de huisarts kreeg ik te horen dat ik niet volledig voldoe aan F-regel (Fat, Female, Fourty) voor galstenen; ben wel een iets vollere jongedame, maar geen 40 jr. 
Tijdens mijn zwangerschap (ben 7 maanden geleden bevallen van een mooie dochter) ben ik wel ernstig ziek geweest. Door overmatig spugen moest ik opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis met uitdrogings- en vergiftigingsverschijnselen. Als je zeer heftig en regelmatig overgeeft, spuug je soms ook je gal uit. Wellicht dat dit een oorzaak is?????
Nu krijg ik het advies van de huisarts om de stenen of gehele gal te laten verwijderen.
Nu blijf ik het liefst zo compleet mogelijk; dus inclusief gal. Ben zodoende op zoek naar een 'alternatieve' wijze om van deze galstenen af te komen. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en heeft een succesvolle remedie???
Mieke

----------

Ik heb een grote steen dat ik wil laten vergruizen. Het duurt wat langer voordat je van je probleem af bent maar je kan wel je galblaas behouden. Dat kan schijnbaar bij Dijkzicht ziekenhuis.

----------

Nu, ik heb daarnet ff dit item gelezen en begrijp eigenlijk niet wat je er zo moeilijk aan vind. Ik had ook regelmatig kolieken, en 2 jaar geleden kreeg ik vlak voor dat we op vakantie zouden gaan een echte gal aanval. Nu dat wil je niet weten!! Meteen naar het ziekenhuis en alles is eruit gehaald en nu 2 jaar verder, heerlijk, nooit geen pijn meer. Volgens mij is het net als de blindedarm als die ontstoken raakt laat je het er toch uit halen? Ik weet wel dat dat niet met alle organen kan, maar toch hier is wel mee te leven hoor! Zo, dit was dan even mijn ervaring! 
Het beste ermee. Rien.

----------


## Jessie

Zon 12 jaar geleden was ik zwanger van mijn 1e zoon. Ik was (net als jij) super ziek en misselijk de hele 9 maanden..opgenomen in het ziekenhuis..uitdroging..noem maar op. Tijdens de zwangerschap begonnen (achteraf) de galstenen al op te spelen maar 'men'weet dat aan de zwangerschap..nadien aan een zware bevalling..en na 3 maanden aan een huilbaby. Toen ik eindelijk op een nacht lef genoeg had om een plaatsvervangend arts te bellen vertelde deze mij dat dit beslist galkolieken waren. Na een gal dieet (ivm wachtlijst) maar ondanks dit toch nog zon 3 galkolieken per week, morfine op mijn nachtkastje Werd ik eindelijk verlost van mijn gal en de stenen en al het gruis wat inmiddels echt overal was gaan zitten. De lever, alvleesklier..noem maar op..alles was aangetast. Volgens de chirurg had het niet nog een week moeten duren. 
Tegenwoordig is de galoperatie een fluitje van een cent. Net een kijkoperatie. Neem van mij aan..ga ervoor !! Alternatieve methoden helpen je misschien een tijdje maar uiteindelijk zul je toch moeten geloven dat er iets in je lichaam zit wat er niet hoort..nl..stenen !!
SUCCES !!
Jessie

----------


## Renske

Volgens mij kun je beter wel je gal weg laten halen, mijn man heeft ook vreselijke pijnaanvalllen gehad, zijn gal is weggehaalt, hij had maar kleine steentjes, maar nadien helemaal nergens geen last meer van.
Je hebt 2 manieren van opereren, de ouderwetse operatie, die heeft mijn man gehad, omdat hij al enkele grote buikoperaties gehad heeft en daardoor teveel littekenweefsel voor de kijkoperatie.
De kijkoperatie moet een fluitje van een cent zijn heb ik al heel vaak gehoort, je mag vaak dezelfde of de volgende dag weer naar huis, en hebt dan niet veel napijn.
Bij de ouderwetse operatie moet je een dag of 4 in het ziekenhuis blijven, en duurt het een paar weken voor je opknapt.
Wij houden ook niet van overbodige operaties, gaan ook meestal naar een homeopatisch arts, maar voor sommige dingen is gewoon geen andere oplossing, galstenen gaan niet vanzelf weg, en het wordt alleen maar erger, dan heb je jezelf te pakken, want dan worden er misschien ook andere organen aangetast die je niet zo gemakkelijk kunt missen als je galblaas. In ieder geval sterkte met de beslissing.

----------


## louisev.lelieveld

IK heb ook lang lopen tobben met galstenen ,maar ben er in september 2002 aan geholpen galblaas is ook weg gehaald dinsdags geopereerd en vrydags mocht ik alweer naar huis, heerlijk nooit die aan vallen meer en ik kan alles weer eten

----------


## 86Gena86

hallo,

heel blijven? nou dan is de pijn ook niet hevig genoeg dat je dit denkt want als je de pijn ervaart die sommigen van ons ervaren dan kan het je niet schelen wat ze doen!
als je echt last hebben gewoon weg halen want er groeit een nieuw zakje aan de lever en die neemt de functie zo over, en ja soms heb je het niet voor het kiezen om "compleet" te blijven maargoed zo denk ik erover.

groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Gena,

Ik denk dat het een misverstand is want er groeit na een galblaas verwijdering echt geen nieuw zakje die de functie overneemt.
De functie van de galblaas is dat hij dient als tijdelijke opslag van galvloeistof. Na verwijdering van de galblaas gaat de galvloeistof rechtstreeks vanuit de lever naar de twaalfvingerigedarm. Dus in het kort komt het erop neer dat de lever en de hoofdgalgang de functie van de galblaas overneemt. Er is namelijk geen opslagplaats meer.
Ik weet niet of jij er last van hebt, maar sommige mensen die zijn ook vaak aan de diarree na een galblaas verwijdering. Dat komt dus omdat de galvloeistof nu gelijk naar de darmen gaat, en niet meer eerst opgeslagen kan worden.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## 86Gena86

hoi,
ja naja lijkt erop, alleen mij is het zo verteld.
en gelukkig geen diarree. 

groetjes

----------

